# Kann mir einer helfen?



## Canon (10. April 2005)

Hallo an alle,

hab ein Problem. Jedesmal wenn ich eine Internetseite öffne (so wie dieses Forum) klinkt sich links dort wo sonst das Faforiten- oder Suchen-Fenster aufgeht plötzlich ein Fenster  "Search Bar" aufgeht.

Frage: Wie und wo kann ich dieses Fenster wieder löschen?

Und noch eines. Bei Ansicht/ Symbolleisten hab ich auch bei "EliteBar" immer ein Häckchen. Wo kann ich auch dieses löschen?

Danke mal im voraus

Canon


----------



## MCIglo (10. April 2005)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre, einfach einen sicheren Browser und nicht den IE zu nehmen.


----------



## Canon (10. April 2005)

Hallo MCIglo

wollte noch sagen, dass ich Kabelanschluß habe. Ändert das was oder welche Browser gibt´s da noch?

Canon


----------



## turboprinz (11. April 2005)

HiHo,
also mit deiner Internetverbindung hat das garniochts zu tun
Ein Browser ist nur zum anzeigen (darstellen) von Internetseiten dar (einfache Erklärung mehr Wissen HIER)!
Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass du ohne Firewall und Antivieren Scanner im Netz unterwegs bist. Also asl erstes lade dir das Programm AntiVir (Personal Edition kostenlos!) herunter. Anschließend SpyBot S&D oder AD-Ware. Dann sollte dein Prob behoben sein. Wenn du nun sichergehen willst, benutze einen anderen Browser wie zum Beistpiel FireFox .

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

